# Dry Rot on wader boots



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Is there anything you put on your wader boots to keep them from dry rotting? Is there any silicone product I can smear on them since there is dry rot??
Thanks for any input.
Dave


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

I would love to know myself. Rice field dirt evidently sucks the life out of neoprene and ruber... I've got to replace mine now due to this.

Wonder if silicone tire shine would work?


----------



## bobtunney (Oct 9, 2009)

i have had really good luck using Armorall Liquid over the years. Smear it heavily all over the exposed rubber with a paper towel and let it dry, rubber should be clean first so wash off any mud. I think its the ozone in the air that attacks the rubber over time and this seems to seal the rubber and keep it pliable. Do it after every week of hard use, takes maybe 10 mins and the waders and rubber boots should have much longer lives. Doesnt prevent punctures but keeps boots from cracking. A large bottle of armorall will last years, only need a little bit each time.


----------



## ndk3819 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm jelous, ive never had a pair of waders last me long enough to dry rot.


----------



## Jswann (Jun 10, 2012)

Also, one of the best ways to keep your waders in good shape is to clean them after season ends and try to find a place in your house to keep them. The extreme weather we have down south will take a toll on them. In your house you have a constant temp and you get more life out of them. My waders have held up well these past 3 years.


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw come on guys the real way to keep waders in good shape is to wear them out completely. The sweat and tears from use seems to prolong their life. Wear them at least 100 days a year and they last forever which is really two to three years max. I hate China rubber cause it dry rots so fast but truth is that has always been a problem with boots of rubber.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

My dad bought me a pair of Hodges OD Green Chest Waders in 06' to go Teal Hunting with that Fall. 

I've washed them after every hunt/use and stored them in a Room Temperature Closet when not in use.

They are in great shape and show no real signs of aging.


----------

